

Font Awesome 3.1 Released – 54 new icons, stacked, rotated, and flipped styles - fortawesome
http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/?r=hn&v=3.1.0

======
swanson
Nice! Some really good new icons.

Nitpick: I would prefer the icons on the front-page - I am always pulling up
the homepage to scan through the list of icons.

~~~
fortawesome
Feel free to bookmark the icons page. :)

~~~
GotNothing
Like the additions, but going to have to agree... liked it better when it was
all one page rather than having to scroll back to the top and click back and
forth between pages... I often used the page for reference when scanning icons
and for example usage.

------
hablahaha
Are submissions for new icons not being accepted anymore? I remember reading
that anyone could offer up their icon (in the right format, of course) and it
would at least be reviewed. I now only see that people are allowed to request
icons, but not actually make them (<http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/community/>)...

------
relix
Awesome, I've had a lot of trouble getting stacked icons to work on my own
(e.g. putting a filled disk below an icon has a lot of uses). Great feature!

The spinning icon still makes Chrome max out the GPU on the retina macbook
though. One instance of it is enough to send my GPU temperatures in the high
70's, worse than a Youtube video.

~~~
fortawesome
I looked into this quite a bit. It's a chrome thing. No other browser has this
problem. I'm still digging, but haven't found a solution yet.

~~~
benmccann
You should report it as a bug at crbug.com if you haven't already. Sounds like
something they would fix

------
tmarthal
It looks great! Strange that you added 4 new chevron icons { icon-chevron-
sign-left, icon-chevron-sign-right, icon-chevron-sign-up, icon-chevron-sign-
down} when it seems that they could been a single icon-chevron-sign, recreated
by the new icon rotation statuses {icon-rotate-90, icon-rotate-180, icon-
rotate-270}.

~~~
fortawesome
Rotation doesn't work in IE7 or IE8 yet, so I wanted to try to find a balance.

------
michaelbuckbee
If anyone is curious as to why there is an icon-maxcdn, I'm guessing that it
is probably because they offer free CDN hosting of FontAwesome on
<http://www.bootstrapcdn.com>

~~~
jdorfman
@michaelbuckbee oh you know it ;)

------
scott_karana
Here's the "What's New" page, which actually shows the changes in question:

<http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/whats-new/>

------
hayksaakian
I wonder if they could use Unicode icons in place of some normal icons.

I like the spread of Unicode icons and I like font awesome.

Unicode with font awesome fallback would be ideal.

~~~
fortawesome
Agreed. There's an open issue for this, and I think it's a great idea.

------
adamwintle
Very nice update! Pity they didn't add any Chinese social network icons this
time (Weibo, Renren, Tencent, QQ) Has anybody seen any of these icons as a web
font?

------
kawsper
That is awesome! We was missing a ticket-icon today at work, and discussed
what to use instead, with this new release we don't have to do anything :)

~~~
sc00ter
Surely you're making a custom font with the icons you need, rather than
publishing the whole thing? In which case you can supplement the fontawesome
icons you're using with any icons that you're missing (such as the ticket icon
from Entypo that the fontawsome one looks like an exact copy of.)

~~~
kawsper
That is quite clever, I didn't know that you could do that. I don't know much
of our integration of FontAwesome, I do mostly backend related stuff, and
argue icons with the frontend guys :)

~~~
sc00ter
Check out icomoon.io which lets you do just that (create a site specific font,
not argue with the frontend guys ;-) ) There are others (such as
fontello.com), but icomoon is probably the most comprehensive.

------
minimaxir
There's a lot of potential in stacked icons, although I'm curious to see how
it interacts with CSS styles.

------
edoceo
Another CDN that has it: <http://gcdn.org/>

------
instakill
Looking at the github repo, there are a ton of icon requests.

~~~
fortawesome
Yes, there are.

------
davewiner
This is like Christmas! More icons. Thanks!! :-)

------
jdorfman
Great job Dave. <3

------
aleste
Nice!

